# The Secret Of A Successful Lodge



## Squire Bentley (Feb 14, 2018)

*The Secret Of A Successful Lodge*

FEBRUARY 14, 2018 BY FRED MILLIKEN LEAVE A COMMENT (EDIT)





Fort Worth, Texas Masonic Temple




How is your Masonic Lodge doing? Is it dying? How many candidates have you raised in the last year? Have you analyzed what you are doing wrong and what you are doing right?

How is your retention? Do you raise Brothers that never come back? Or are they gone after about three months?

Are you raising Masons that shouldn’t be there just because you hastily gave them a petition? Are you raising Masons who are applying before they are ready to accept what it means to be a Mason? Are you raising Masons that do not fit into the peace and harmony of your Lodge? Do you have a really good Investigating-Petitioning process that screens out those that won’t fit and those who will quit?

Do you have a good mentoring system, not only for those who are going through the degrees but Master Masons in their first year and beyond if needed?




Brother Rhit Moore

Meet Brother Rhit Moore who suffered through three meltdowns of his Lodge before he got wise. Brother Moore will explain to you what he and other committed members of his Lodge implemented the fourth time around to create a successful Lodge. He will explain how his Lodge raises 20 to 40 new Master Masons every year who stay.

Brother Moore doesn’t have a magic wand. He learned what needed to be done the hard way. But he and other members of Fort Worth Lodge learned from their mistakes and kept on trying. Now they have a system that works for them and Fort Worth Lodge is in a new renaissance.

Maybe you need to watch the video above!




Fort Worth, Texas Masonic Temple



*Share this:*


----------



## goomba (Feb 15, 2018)

This is fantastic.  If only lodges will listen.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Feb 15, 2018)

When I posted this I didn't realize that the Interview video did not show. Here it is:


----------



## JJones (Feb 15, 2018)

I just want you to know that I think this post and the video are fantastic. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 1, 2018)

Finally finished listening to this most interesting Podcast - thank for posting it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2018)

Great! Thanks for sharing Brother.


----------

